# Ronald Jenkees



## streetjumper16 (10. Oktober 2011)

Was haltet ihr den von dem Tallent Typ ? 

Ich finde ja das er es wirklich drauf hat was Musik angeht! So wie der ab geht! >Respekt<



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smE-uIljiGo&feature=relmfu

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0O2aH4XLbto&feature=relmfu

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoFurLevE28&feature=relmfu

Und hier einer meiner Favoriten 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQ-FC3DLKwc&feature=related


Wie kann man nur einfach so auf dem Keyboard spielen und dabei auch noch die Noten richtig treffen Ich finde das echt krass!


----------



## CriSiL (10. Oktober 2011)

ich zieh mir den auch immer rein xD
auch der grund wieso ich jez wirklich angefangen hab klavier zulernen wollte es sowieso schon immer..
aber hab mir dann mal wirklich ein epiano gekauft


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2011)

Klingt wirklich interessant neben dem sonstigen üblichen Einheitsbrei


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde das was er da macht echt krass!
So mit dem Keyboard umzugehen ist eine Kunst für sich finde ich und das es dazu noch zur Musik passt erst Recht!


----------

